# pm problem



## Stevie (Aug 2, 2010)

hi, 
i am having a few problems using my pm at the moment.
i have been sending and recieving pms fine recently, but i have checked today and i am no longer allowed to send pms
anyone know why this is, as i am trying to find out some info..

many thanks 
steve.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stevie, From TTOC Committee earlier

_*Note for anyone in the above situation:

I'm aware of this problem and it will be sorted in the next day.

Jae has done a couple of updates to the system and has resynchronised the groups, but as the TTOC group membership is a manual process it doesn't take the TTOC group into account. So I've got to go back through the people in the TTOC group with a low post count and put you back in the correct group.

So please just bear with us on it for now.

Thanks.
*_


----------



## Stevie (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Hoggy,

I had not seen that message so thankyou for bringing it to my attention.

cheers
steve.


----------

